# SV Beef Tenderloin (From Down-Under)



## Bearcarver (May 8, 2020)

*SV  Beef Tenderloin* (From Down-Under)



Got this 3.8 pound Aussie Beef Tenderloin in May of 2018. I smoked the other half & now I’ll SV this one.
It’s a hit or miss on these Aussie Tenderloins—I had a real good one, and a not so good one.
Let’s hope this is one of the good ones. I only buy them because they are so low priced. This one was $6.99 lb.

So I bagged this one two years ago, and froze it, so now I’m thawing it completely.

Then I racked it & put it in my Sous Vide Supreme at 132° for 32 hours, just like I did that last Eye Round.
I removed it from my SV after 32 hours, and flipped it over a couple times in one of my Copper Pans @ high heat.
I also hit the sides & low spots with my “Fat Boy” propane torch.
Then over to my 56 year old cutting board I made in 10th grade, and I sliced just enough for our Supper.
We had some Curly Fries & Broccoli  with our Tenderloin, and I sliced the rest up for Sammies & Such.

Then the next night I made 2 real nice Cheesteaks with the slices & some Tallarico’s Philly Style Steak Sauce.
I melted some American Cheese on those Sammies & threw some Pickle Chips on the plate too.

Then The 3rd night, I cut up a bunch of the leftover Steak, Pan-heated it, and plated it with some Mashed Taters & Gravy, made with the juices from the SV Bag & some leftover Broccoli.

*NOTE: * I have to say, This Aussie Beef Tenderloin wasn't too bad but a couple weeks ago I SV'd and Eye Round the same way (132° for 32 hours), and the Eye Round was more Tender & tasted better than this Beef Tenderloin.

Thanks for stopping in & enjoy the Pics,

Bear


3.8 lb Aussie Beef Tenderloin @ $6.99 per pound:







Fresh out of My SV:






Searing in Pan, with help of Propane torch on sides & low spots:






Ready to Slice on My 56 year old Cutting Board, I made in 10th grade Tech School:






Slicing just enough for our Supper:






Bear's First Tenderloin Supper with Curly Fries & Broccoli:






The rest sliced up for future Sammies & such:






Cut up for Cheesesteaks:






Two Steak Rolls with Tallarico's Philly Style Steak Sauce:






A Pile of Steak Pieces on each Roll:






American Cheese on top:






Melted Cheese & add some Pickle Chips:






Bear's Second Night's Supper:






Browning & warming some Bite-size Pieces of Steak:






Looking Just Right:






Third Night----Tenderloin Steak pieces, with Mashed Taters & Gravy, and Broccoli:


----------



## pushok2018 (May 8, 2020)

That stake looks fantastic! First, I was thinking: 132F is little too high for medium rare but that stake is just  perfect! Great meal. Your 56 cutting board look very nice.....


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (May 8, 2020)

Outstanding cook Bear!  I'm waiting for "night 4":  Overnighted a cheesesteak to Zach in Austin!

I'm a novice to SV but is 32 hours what it takes for a chunk that size or just timeline worked out for dinner?  I'm assuming it hit temp before then and just held?   I really need a SV though!  

And that board has held up wonderfully!  Mine from HS is still at dads in use too.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 8, 2020)

Looks damn good John! I would eat all three of those plates!

I have an aussie tenderloin in the freezer right now. Last one I did was pretty good. Hopefully when I get around to cooking this one it will be the same.


----------



## sandyut (May 8, 2020)

WOW!  Looks great from start to finish.  I love how you used one cook for three different recipes.


----------



## chopsaw (May 8, 2020)

Looks great again . I like the knife and fork , then second day sandwiches from a SV roast . 
Nice work !


----------



## Bearcarver (May 8, 2020)

pushok2018 said:


> That stake looks fantastic! First, I was thinking: 132F is little too high for medium rare but that stake is just  perfect! Great meal. Your 56 cutting board look very nice.....




Thank You Pushok!!
When I first started with SV, my research found a lot of places giving safety advisories that Meat should not be SV'd at below 130°, so I made my personal medium of 131°  or 132°.
The temp seems to not matter for tenderness, and it can't get any more Pink, so that's my Goto on making Beef come out like a Rare Steak.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## sawhorseray (May 8, 2020)

Boy howdy, that's looks to be absolutely delicious, I'd be real happy sitting down to that. Did you use the 360 to get the cheese melted? Like, RAY


----------



## smokerjim (May 8, 2020)

lots of good eats there bear, they all look like tasty meals.


----------



## thirdeye (May 8, 2020)

I can see the eye of round roast needing 32 hours, but I only do tenderloins for 2.5 or 3 hours, the same with tri-tip.  I wonder if yours tightened up over time and that's why you mentioned the eye of round being more tender?


----------



## Bearcarver (May 8, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> I can see the eye of round roast needing 32 hours, but I only do tenderloins for 2.5 or 3 hours, the same with tri-tip.  I wonder if yours tightened up over time and that's why you mentioned the eye of round being more tender?




No---Just not a Great hunk of meat. It was no different before it was frozen.
I wouldn't need 32 hours for an American Beef Tenderloin, but I can't afford one of them.

Bear


----------



## thirdeye (May 8, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> No---Just not a Great hunk of meat. It was no different before it was frozen.
> I wouldn't need 32 hours for an American Beef Tenderloin, but I can't afford one of them.
> 
> Bear



I've never seen much less tried Aussie beef.  My Sam's carries imported lamb from there and New Zealand, but domestic is readily available and I prefer it. Pricing on the legs is reasonable, racks are out of control the last couple of years.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 9, 2020)

Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> Outstanding cook Bear!  I'm waiting for "night 4":  Overnighted a cheesesteak to Zach in Austin!
> 
> I'm a novice to SV but is 32 hours what it takes for a chunk that size or just timeline worked out for dinner?  I'm assuming it hit temp before then and just held?   I really need a SV though!
> 
> And that board has held up wonderfully!  Mine from HS is still at dads in use too.



Thank You Zach!!
Length of time depends on the particular Roast:
I've found Chuckies need 48 hours to get them "Fork Tender".
Eye Round takes about 30--32 hours.
Things that are already tender are fine with only about 2 to 12 hours, except this Aussie Beef Tenderloin which even with 32 hours isn't as Tender as a Lean "Eye Round".

As for my cutting board---After 56 years it was all full of scars & cuts & dried up around the cuts. Bear Jr took it to his shop & ran it through his 37" Drum Sander a few times, and cleaned it all up & put new feet on it. Oiled it up, and it's like brand new again!!

Bear



SmokinVOLfan said:


> Looks damn good John! I would eat all three of those plates!
> 
> I have an aussie tenderloin in the freezer right now. Last one I did was pretty good. Hopefully when I get around to cooking this one it will be the same.



Thank You Sir!!
I remember the first Aussie Beef Tenderloin I smoked, it was so good, I was bragging about getting it so cheap. Then the next one was pretty bad. This one was kinda in between.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## chewmeister (May 9, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Zach!!
> Length of time depends on the particular Roast:
> I've found Chuckies need 48 hours to get them "Fork Tender".
> Eye Round takes about 30--32 hours.
> ...


I remember some of your older SV cooks with eye of round where you cooked at 132 for 23 hours. Why the change to 32 hours? I've done some at 23-24 hours and they were very tender.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 9, 2020)

chewmeister said:


> I remember some of your older SV cooks with eye of round where you cooked at 132 for 23 hours. Why the change to 32 hours? I've done some at 23-24 hours and they were very tender.



Yup---I used to do Eye Rounds for 23, 24, and 21 hours, and they were great, in fact "Erik", A member here copied my 21 hour Step by Step, and put it on YouTube.
However, after I did a Chucky for 48 hours, I tried an Eye Round for 32 hours, and it was so much better than the others, I couldn't believe it---Not even close!!! 32 hours on an Eye Round is definitely the way to go!!! Give it a try---You'll be shocked!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 9, 2020)

sandyut said:


> WOW!  Looks great from start to finish.  I love how you used one cook for three different recipes.




Thank You Sandy!!
I just like to take the boredom out of my Simple Cooks.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 10, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Looks great again . I like the knife and fork , then second day sandwiches from a SV roast .
> Nice work !




Thank You Rich!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 10, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Boy howdy, that's looks to be absolutely delicious, I'd be real happy sitting down to that. Did you use the 360 to get the cheese melted? Like, RAY




Thank You Ray!!
No I usually just melt the cheese in the Microwave---Only takes 20 to 30 seconds.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 10, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> lots of good eats there bear, they all look like tasty meals.




Thank You Jim!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 10, 2020)

zwiller
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Jabiru (May 10, 2020)

Bear we only send over the stuff we dont want to eat to you guys :)

Jokes aside your SV beef looks great.

They have sort of ruined the Aussie Beef by running Feed Lots nowadays, but, due to bad droughts I think they had to . The paddock fed/Grass fed is very very good but hard to come by and expensive.

We have a lot of Beef Breeds here, the best one I find is Angus.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 11, 2020)

Jabiru said:


> Bear we only send over the stuff we dont want to eat to you guys :)
> 
> Jokes aside your SV beef looks great.
> 
> ...




Thank You Jabiru!!
Yeah, it's the lack of consistency---That first Aussie Beef Tenderloin I smoked, I was amazed at how good it was, for such a low price. I have paid prices between $6.99 and $10.99, compared to the $17.99 to $19.99 for American Beef (Which I have never paid). That was great, but then I got some that were very chewy & the flavor was sub-par. If I knew which were the quality ones, I'd gladly buy them at $6.99 to $10.99, but there's no way I can tell ahead of time. Just seems like a Hit or Miss thing!
And Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 11, 2020)

kruizer
 ---Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## tander28 (May 13, 2020)

Looks great Bear!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 13, 2020)

tander28 said:


> Looks great Bear!




Thank You Tander!!
Appreciate that!

Bear


----------

